# anybody know anything about lee county ems???



## smalizia (May 28, 2013)

hello everybody, 
I have a testing date for june 5th to test for lee county ems!!! im a emt basic and im in medic right now. i was woundering if anybody had any insite on the testing process what to study and how to prepare for it. any info will be greatly appricatiated.
tty all later


----------



## new2877 (May 29, 2013)

*Testing with Lee County......*

I as well am testing on the 5th for Lee County, and this is my third attempt.  I am almost completed with Paramedic school.  

First you will have a written exam.  It is at least an advanced EMT test, and some say a Paramedic test.  I study state exam questions for Paramedic to prepare, which has helped.

From what I can gather, they are hiring 5 people, and I believe they have invited 170 people or so to test.  After the exam we will wait outside for them to grade the test, and then they will call us in to see who made the primary "cut".  They will allow the top 40 or 50 people to move on to the next stage and the rest must bow out gracefully.  If you do not make it, do not be discouraged, it takes a lot of effort.

If you make it, you will encounter a scenario, a physical test and an interview.

Good luck!  It has been a wild ride for me!  - N -


----------



## firecoins (May 29, 2013)

It's in lee county.


----------



## zkeegan (May 29, 2013)

I'm testing too...hiring 5 out of 170...I'm loving my 2.9% odds...good luck guys...y'all have bls experience?


----------



## smalizia (May 29, 2013)

Thanks for the insight. good luck!


----------



## smalizia (Jun 1, 2013)

*lee county*

I hear the lee county's testing is like an advance emt testing almost like a medic test. what is the best way to prepare for the test? what type of questions should I expect?
thanks everybody!


----------



## danno34 (Jun 1, 2013)

*Lcems*

Not sure where you heard they are only hiring 5. That would be a pretty small academy class almost not even worth it. Not saying you're wrong but that def doesn't sound right.


----------



## Action942Jackson (Jun 2, 2013)

I am also in the June 5th testing for Lee County.  I am a NREMT-P and a former employee of the service. (long story, but glad to get a chance to come back) The written test is no joke.  It is designed that way.  The academy class is 5-6 people from what I have heard as they're hiring to replace the people who have been retiring.  If Im not mistaken the cuttoff is usually 80% or better.  But with 170 people its sure going to be 88-90% score or higher. Good luck to you all.


----------



## MSMedic22 (Jun 2, 2013)

bump curious to know the same


----------



## MSMedic22 (Jun 2, 2013)

Action942Jackson said:


> I am also in the June 5th testing for Lee County.  I am a NREMT-P and a former employee of the service. (long story, but glad to get a chance to come back) The written test is no joke.  It is designed that way.  The academy class is 5-6 people from what I have heard as they're hiring to replace the people who have been retiring.  If Im not mistaken the cuttoff is usually 80% or better.  But with 170 people its sure going to be 88-90% score or higher. Good luck to you all.



ill be there too for the june 5th. wow 5 seems like a really small class. they sent out email to 189 people looks like.

do you recall what the practical scenarios and oral interview questions are like?


----------



## Action942Jackson (Jun 2, 2013)

Just your standard NREMT assessment scenario and job interview questions.  But the last time I took it was 2005 so it might of changed by then.


----------



## MSMedic22 (Jun 2, 2013)

Is it panel interview or individual?


----------



## Action942Jackson (Jun 2, 2013)

The one I did was individual.  But that may have changed.  You know as much as I know this go around.  It's been 3 years since I left.


----------



## zkeegan (Jun 2, 2013)

I was told by someone who has interviewed that it is a panel of 2


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 2, 2013)

*Lee County EMS threads merged.*


----------



## MSMedic22 (Jun 2, 2013)

Well... I guess we will find out June 5th ... Good luck everyone


----------



## Fire51 (Jun 2, 2013)

Man it seems like a very intense hiring process and a lot of people from this forum are testing with them, best of luck for all you guys hopefully you guys make it. If not keep your heads up and try again or apply in other places you want to work.


----------



## MSMedic22 (Jun 5, 2013)

Just parked. Lets go!  Good luck guys and gals


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 8, 2013)

So? How was it? Curious about the interview and test. (Obviously no specific questions...)


----------



## zkeegan (Jun 9, 2013)

It wasnt bad at all...100 question test...physical agility wasnt bad...typical trauma alert scenario and the interview was straight forward..i start july 11th!


----------



## danno34 (Jun 9, 2013)

When did you find out you were hired? Right away?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 9, 2013)

Congrats! Keep us in the loop as you go through the process.


----------



## Action942Jackson (Jun 9, 2013)

zkeegan said:


> It wasnt bad at all...100 question test...physical agility wasnt bad...typical trauma alert scenario and the interview was straight forward..i start july 11th!



Please do tell when you found out.  Because I made it through and scored on the higher side of the exam and haven't heard squat.


----------



## Flmedic89 (Jun 9, 2013)

I passed the test and scenario and also did not receive a call. Sorry to give the bad news but they called all 7 hires the day after if you didn't get a call you were not chosen.


----------



## danno34 (Jun 9, 2013)

How do you know they called everyone the next day? This is confirmed or an assumption?


----------



## Flmedic89 (Jun 9, 2013)

I was told all the hires have already been called you can call HR to confirm for yourself but that's what I was told.


----------



## Flmedic89 (Jun 9, 2013)

They even have me my scenario and interview scores when I asked.


----------



## danno34 (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks man. At least now I (we all)  know.


----------



## zkeegan (Jun 9, 2013)

Ya i got the phone call the next morning at 11am...i scored an 86 on the test not sure of my other scores


----------



## Flmedic89 (Jun 9, 2013)

Congrats man I got an 84 on the written and 92 on scenario was ranked like 30 out of 55 though haha Anyways good job and again congrats!


----------



## zkeegan (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks bro


----------



## zkeegan (Aug 29, 2013)

For anyone who tested june 5th...word is that they may be hiring 5-6 more people off that list around october...the job is amazing good luck!


----------



## danno34 (Aug 29, 2013)

In list number order or you don't know? Thanks for the update!


----------



## zkeegan (Nov 15, 2013)

LCEMS is testing again 12/13-12/14...its now a two day hiring process with a start date of 1/23...


----------



## ops18 (Nov 15, 2013)

I've on top of the lee county opportunities website like a hawk for the last 3 months and I have not seen a job posting for EMS, is there a different site that I should be going to? or are they going to post it pretty soon?


----------



## zkeegan (Nov 17, 2013)

Its getting posted this week.


----------



## ops18 (Nov 17, 2013)

Thanks for the info dude!


----------



## zkeegan (Nov 18, 2013)

Its open... http://agency.governmentjobs.com/le...></string></var></struct></data></wddxPacket>


----------



## pjc (Nov 24, 2013)

zkeegan said:


> LCEMS is testing again 12/13-12/14...its now a two day hiring process with a start date of 1/23...



Are these dates still accurate?


----------



## ops18 (Nov 25, 2013)

I just got my confirmation email and yes, those are the testing dates.


----------



## LastofCFFA0824 (Nov 26, 2013)

Hey guys I couldn't help but post, I'll be testing on the 13th also, I've been through a few hiring processes but never with Lee County, Seems like it's pretty straight forward though, Does anyone know how many they plan on hiring this time around?? Seems like not to many people caught this opening, I work for AMR in Broward and I seem to be the only one who Caught it this time around, Good luck to those testing btw...


----------



## Raphamedic (Nov 26, 2013)

Hey I'm testing on the 13 th , anybody here has any tips or suggestion in what to study for ?


----------



## zkeegan (Nov 27, 2013)

As of right now theyre hiring 9....the test is very hard...basically a medic test. Youre not the only one who caught it...the first three days they were open theh got over 150 apps


----------



## Raphamedic (Nov 27, 2013)

What kind scenario and interview questions do u think we can see !?!?


----------



## LastofCFFA0824 (Nov 27, 2013)

Lol I meant for the guys at my job, I figured at least 200 people would be testing on the 13th. I guess the best way to prepare is taking as many mock Medic test you can get your hands on, and even with that it'll still probably be challenging but I guess that's the point...hoping for the best though it's gonna be a long drive over there for me


----------



## zkeegan (Nov 27, 2013)

Its worth the drive...i commute 2 hours to work. I tested with 187 in june...i got hired with 6 others....the cutoff score for us was an 80 but the lowest score to get hired was an 84....its based on a point system. Best of luck


----------



## ops18 (Nov 27, 2013)

Anyone here tested with collier EMS before? if you did, can you compare both tests? I did a couple of months ago and the test was a joke.


----------



## zkeegan (Nov 27, 2013)

If it was a joke, how come you didnt get hired?


----------



## LastofCFFA0824 (Nov 27, 2013)

Lol yeah these test are pretty hard, I've tested with orange county, brevard, Lake ems, volusia, Martin scoring in the high 80's it's been extremely frustrating but I'm thankful I already have a job, but I'm really betting on this one, I've been practicing scenarios with guys from my job, and even bought a medic textbook from a friend who just passed state. Sending up prayers for all of you guys who are testing.


----------



## Raphamedic (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm finishing medic school bigining of december , I'm sure that would help but what I'm confused how they gonna test on medic skills if it is a emt job , right now I'm thinking with a medic mind what can really screw me on a test


----------



## LastofCFFA0824 (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm just hoping the test will be straightforward not one of those questions where it seems like all the answers could be right.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 27, 2013)

LastofCFFA0824 said:


> I'm just hoping the test will be straightforward not one of those questions where it seems like all the answers could be right.



You mean, like real life?


----------



## zkeegan (Nov 27, 2013)

Haha ^^^^^^ its a hard test thats all im gonna say


----------



## LastofCFFA0824 (Nov 27, 2013)

Exactly lol if it could just be in my scope of knowledge and not challenging that'd be great, if that was the case everybody would work for them.


----------



## kolya23 (Nov 28, 2013)

zkeegan said:


> As of right now theyre hiring 9....the test is very hard...basically a medic test. Youre not the only one who caught it...the first three days they were open theh got over 150 apps



Since it is basically a medic test, does this mean that it would be next to impossible for someone fresh out of EMT-B school to pass?  Are the scenario and oral interview questions paramedic as well?


----------



## zkeegan (Nov 28, 2013)

No its all basic stuff...but being a medic will surely help


----------



## kolya23 (Nov 28, 2013)

zkeegan said:


> No its all basic stuff...but being a medic will surely help



Thanks zkeegan!  Could you check your "other" inbox on FB as well?  I saw that you posted on the Citizens for LCEMS page.

There are no questions that are outside a basic's scope of practice (such as how to interpret a heart rhythm) then?


----------



## zkeegan (Nov 28, 2013)

Nope


----------



## checkman270 (Dec 13, 2013)

The Lee county written test was pretty hard. I passed with an 81.  The cut score was 77 this time.  The highest score was an 89 and the lowest was a 53.  There were over 260 applicants.  I'm only an EMT, most people who passed were medics.  Now I wait until the physical test tomorrow and hopefully get a phone call next week.


----------



## zkeegan4 (Dec 13, 2013)

not bad. I heard they are hiring 10 plus part timers? There goes my overtime


----------



## zkeegan4 (Dec 13, 2013)

i heard only 150 tested?


----------



## ops18 (Dec 13, 2013)

155 was what I heard one of the chiefs say


----------



## ops18 (Dec 13, 2013)

checkman270 said:


> The Lee county written test was pretty hard. I passed with an 81.  The cut score was 77 this time.  The highest score was an 89 and the lowest was a 53.  There were over 260 applicants.  I'm only an EMT, most people who passed were medics.  Now I wait until the physical test tomorrow and hopefully get a phone call next week.



CONGRATS DUDE!! I'm pretty sure you will get a call


----------



## LastofCFFA0824 (Dec 13, 2013)

Yeah I'm pretty sure the chief said 160 people showed up, and congrats on making the cut!


----------



## zkeegan4 (Dec 13, 2013)

The test is worth the least amount of points...its all about the scenario and interview


----------



## checkman270 (Dec 13, 2013)

Thank You! I'd like to know how many exactly took the test.  I heard over 260 and I also heard one of the chiefs say 150.  Either way, it sure was intimidating being in a room with all those people who all want the same job.


----------



## Raphamedic (Dec 14, 2013)

81 for only being emt that is very good Bud!!!  Congrats!!  I'm second semester of medic school and got 75 sucks but it was a very hard test,  I'll b ready for the next  one for sure,  seems like lee county hire every six month special now with the economy getting better I'm sure they gonna keep loosing a lot guys for Palm beach County and others fd agencies!!  So I ll be there again in six months!!  Congrats again!!


----------



## pjc (Dec 17, 2013)

Has anyone heard anything yet or any idea of when calls will be made?


----------



## MSMedic22 (Dec 19, 2013)

Tested interview and scenario haven't heard anything yet? Wondering if anyone else had?


----------



## pjc (Jul 29, 2014)

They are testing again next month.


----------



## MSMedic22 (Jul 29, 2014)

Been with LCEMS for almost 4 months .. its been awesome love this place

study hard guys and dont give up took me two tries


----------



## LastofCFFA0824 (Jul 29, 2014)

Yep August 22nd. It will be my second time testing. Warning to most this test is mainly built for an emt in medic school or a beginning medic. Study hard folks.


----------



## LastofCFFA0824 (Jul 29, 2014)

Yep August 22nd. It will be my second time testing. Warning to most this test is mainly built for an emt in medic school or a beginning medic. Study hard folks.


----------



## checkman270 (Jul 30, 2014)

*Tough written test*

Good luck to you that are taking the test next month. The written test is supposed to be an EMT test. However, there is stuff on the test that isn't mentioned anywhere in the emt book. Study hard for A&P. I made it through only being an emt, so it is possible, but difficult. Definitely a lot easier if you are a medic. If you make it and get hired, you'll love it. I have no complaints, LCEMS is an awesome place to work for.


----------



## tdangelo (Jul 31, 2014)

I will be testing on August 22 as well.  This will be my first attempt with LCEMS and was curious to know what I should be studying for the written exam.  I am a NREMT-B with 7 years military experience, but new to EMS field.  Should I focus on EMT knowledge or venture to start researching medic knowledge?  As of right now I am not in medic school, until Jan 2015.  Thanks for any information.


----------



## Raphamedic (Jan 20, 2015)

Anybody testing this coming Friday? Any word how many they hiring ?!?


----------



## MSMedic22 (Jan 20, 2015)

Not sure but im sure its atleast 10-15 were very short handed ...


R.i.p. to my overtime 

Good luck guys and gals


----------



## zkeegan4 (Jan 20, 2015)

MSMedic22 said:


> Not sure but im sure its atleast 10-15 were very short handed ...
> 
> 
> R.i.p. to my overtime
> ...


We actually aren't that shorthanded. I've heard from a few fto we are hiring 6-7


----------



## Raphamedic (Jan 20, 2015)

Thanks for the info guys !!


----------



## Raphamedic (Jan 20, 2015)

Do u guys recall anything about scenario and interview ???


----------



## gcosta (Aug 25, 2016)

zkeegan4 said:


> We actually aren't that shorthanded. I've heard from a few fto we are hiring 6-7


does Lee County still hire twice a year?


----------

